# What would do this ??



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

My Sister and Brother in law own property in Bancroft Ont , they have 50 acres with a small cottage on it . They were up there from the 26th-28th , when they got up yesterday morning they took the dogs for a run and noticed this tree ( see pics) was all marked up , it is right by the gate to get into their property and was not there when they arrived on the 26th. It had snowed over night so they couldn't see any tracks. They were thinking a Moose or Elk , but really not sure.

Anyone have any ideas what may do this ?


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

I would guess a moose. Elk rubs look alot like a deer rub but higher up on the tree. The way that tree is marked I would give a moose the credit.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

I say moose as well. Come spring time you should be able to find those antlers that they are trying to knock off. Then you will be sure, cool pics though thats an awsome scrape.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I would say a bear but I guess they're hibernating right now. Could be BIG FOOT LOL

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

it's a moose, found a spot last year with a bunch of trees looking just like that one it's pretty impressive he had er tore up pretty good.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd say bear, and doesn't look fresh to me. I'm probably wrong tho lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Bear or panther, in your case it would be a cougar. They do that down here. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd guess a bear.

Or maybe a sled or quad....lol


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Bigfoot .....lol ...too funny ....

nice pics btw


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

El Chupacabra !!
Oh wait.....that's here in the south....LOL!!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats for the imput , I said it was probably a moose , cant be a bear because the rub marks seem to go upward , unless the bear was sliding down the tree face first lol .


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Well here is what i found out ..., last night I forwarded the pics to a buddy that lives up In Bancroft , just to show him the marks , big time hunter dude , gets all excited by these types of pics lol . 
Turns out he was having a beer with his buddy who works for the Ministry of Natural Resources and is a moose expert ( go figure lol ) , he told me.... yep it is from a moose , he asked how high off the ground the marks were , told him from about 3 feet all the way up to 6 feet approx. , I said looks like the moose was trying to work its rack off , he said most would think that , but that is not the case , the marks are from the Moose's lower teeth !!! He said it is from a older male moose , they have 6 lower incisor teeth and this is how they clean and maintain their teeth by dragging them up a tree .


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

That's using a big tooth pick


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. Judging by the amount of rubs he must have some really bad teeth....


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd still say bear the bottom pic looks like there is 5 distinctive claw marks but I've never seen a bear so IDK 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like claw marks to me lol


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

The MNR guy told me that as Moose age their bottom incisor's start to cause them problems and it effects the way they eat ,which leads to death, so by doing this on trees it is preventative maintanence for them, my sister told me last night there was a few other trees with the same marks on them,just not as torn up as the one's I posted.

I think it looks cheaper then going to a dentist , I just may give it a try LOL


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats antlers. Not teeth


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thats pretty neat pictures


----------



## tourgide (Feb 6, 2012)

booger bear lol


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

ATV with its' throttle stuck wide open!!!


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

monsterbrute750 said:


> El Chupacabra !!
> Oh wait.....that's here in the south....LOL!!


 haha thats prett **** funny, cant wait to see one in person.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Man thats from one them damed ol yeti's


----------

